# Noch mehr Dschungel-Kandidaten drohen mit Auszug!



## Stefan102 (17 Jan. 2012)

​
Die Probleme im Dschungelcamp scheinen kein Ende zu nehmen. Nachdem Vincent Raven (45) angekündigt hat, dass er es vermutlich nicht bis zum Ende aushalten wird, ziehen auch weitere Promis nach und drohen mit Revolte und vorzeitigem Ausbruch.

Die Feuerwache bot ordentlich Zündstoff, denn Brigitte Nielsen (48) und Martin Kesici (38) hatten keine Lust, die ganze Nacht auf die flackernden Holzscheite achtzugeben. Aber noch mehr stört die beiden die anhaltende Nässe, die inzwischen das gesamte Camp unter Wasser gesetzt hat und so jammert Brigitte und deutet an, dass sie sich nicht länger diesen Bedingungen aussetzen wolle.

Ramona Leiß (54) tut der Stress um die Unordnung im Camp aber alles andere als gut und so beteuerte sie im Streit mit den anderen mehrmals, dass sie am liebsten nach Hause möchte. Auch ihre Kollegen befürchteten fast, dass dies der einzige Ausweg für die angespannte Situation sein könnte und so schätzte Rocco Stark (25) die Lage als mehr als kritisch ein. Ihn würde der vorzeitige Auszug der Moderatorin wohl aber am wenigsten stören, denn er und seine Schlamperei sind der Grund für die meisten Auseinandersetzungen im Camp.

Bisher hat sich jedoch noch niemand der elf Promis zu einem lauten „Ich bin ein Star – Holt mich hier raus“-Schrei entschließen können und hoffentlich bleibt dies auch noch eine ganze Weile so.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (17 Jan. 2012)

was für Weicheier


----------



## gina18 (17 Jan. 2012)

top


----------



## hoppel (17 Jan. 2012)

Ja diesmal sind einige Heulsusen drin - was haben die erwartet die PÜleitegeier? Mein Respekt gilt dem Resat der sich durchbeißt


----------



## tommie3 (17 Jan. 2012)

Haben diese Hosenscheisser gedacht die gehen in Wellnessclub?
Da sind diesmal echt Koriphäen versammelt.
Ramona sollte mal ganz schnell nach hause fahren,sieht aus als könnte sie ein Schnäpschen gebrauchen


----------



## krawutz (18 Jan. 2012)

Und selbst Daniel Herpes hat seinen Auszug wieder rückgängig gemacht. Schade !


----------



## AMUN (18 Jan. 2012)

Meinetwegen sollten die alle... einschließlich der Moderatoren für immer im Dschungel verschollen bleiben


----------



## almonde2009 (24 Jan. 2012)

Die frage ist doch...Was zieht Schäfer da für eine Nummer ab XD


----------



## posemuckel (24 Jan. 2012)

Schade, das es da keine Kannibalen mehr gibt.

Andererseits wäre da der nächste Gammelfleisch-Skandal schon abzusehen.


----------



## Max100 (25 Jan. 2012)

Die haben alle die große Fresse, aber dann hat wohl der Sender gedroht, die sind da nicht zimperlich mit Konventionalstrafen, hat man bei anderen Formaten gesehen.


----------



## syd67 (26 Jan. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Schade, das es da keine Kannibalen mehr gibt.
> 
> Andererseits wäre da der nächste Gammelfleisch-Skandal schon abzusehen.



 bringen wir da etwas die inseln durcheinander?:angry:
indigenous australien waren nie kannibalen,200 mls weiter oestlich die maori auf new zealand schon
ausserdem sind die in einem freizeitpark der richtige bush ist weit entferntrofl3rofl3rofl3


----------

